# Upgrading Question



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I currently have the Canon T2i and have been interested in upgrading. I've been looking at the Canon T5i and the Canon 70D. Anyone have any experience with these cameras? I'm just wondering if there is a significant upgrade in picture/video quality and/or camera options from the T2i to any of these. I know the Canon 70D has the wifi option which is a plus but debating if its worth paying the extra $$$ for that. I'm an amateur photographer. Mainly take pictures of vacations, special occasions, our kids, etc. I don't mess with manual settings to much but I should learn. 

Any advice/opinions are appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Baldie559 :wave:

Apologies for the late reply, but most folks here are more hobbyist photographers - I suspect you'll have more luck asking a dedicated photography-forum for reviews/comparisons.

I have heard some good reviews about '*Fred Miranda Forum*', there's a lot of very knowledgeable folks there :wink:


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Hi Baldie559 :wave:
> 
> Apologies for the late reply, but most folks here are more hobbyist photographers - I suspect you'll have more luck asking a dedicated photography-forum for reviews/comparisons.
> 
> I have heard some good reviews about '*Fred Miranda Forum*', there's a lot of very knowledgeable folks there :wink:


Thanks for the headsup


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Y' welcome and good luck :thumb:


----------

